# New digital camera for Christmas



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I know members have given their views on their equipment in the past. I believe Nikon's came out well at the time, My wife and 4 year old son's handling of the digital camera finallyprooved a bit too much this morning, the shutter has now come off and it's beyond economical repair, after 4 years of fairly intensive use (Not for taking much pictures of watches, I admit, I was still trying to sort out lighting and focus. By the way, the old one was a Nikon Coolpix 800, 4 years old).

My wife uses the camera most, so it has to be something that can survive being carried in a lady's handbag (alongside the traditional handbag essentials including make-up, hairbrushes of which some chrome plated, different sets of keys, hairdryer, ironing board, etc.).

Has anybody seen/tried something new

Any ideas?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Pieter,

If you've been pleased with Nikon there is no reason to change brand. The Coolpix 3100 would be a fine replacement and is available at good prices these days. There is an offer from Nikon for a Â£20 rebait at the moment so that's a bonus.

Nikon will give good quality pictures as would be expected of a premium brand. Canon and Olympus are pretty bullet proof too.

My advice is to handle a camera and see if it ergonomic to use. If you don't like the camera, you won't use it. That's the worst camera to own, the one that sits in a drawer.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I use a Casio,


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Stan! I guess you are right and I should walk into a shop and handle a few. The danger is not that the camera stays in a drawer, but in my wife's handbag







! That's where the last one took most of its beatings









What camera do you use? I just saw your pictures of the RLT6, nice and clean, good lighting but I guess from the pictures you've invested in time and effort to cut out a bucket or something to get even lighting from above? Nice end result anyway. I'll put the 3100 on my shortlist!

Has anyone experienced a difference or does anyone see an advantage in having more than 2mega pixel in a camera?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Pieter,

My camera is very modest, nearly three years old and not that well specified originaly.

I have a cardboard box with holes cut out and covered with typing paper. My light source is a single anlepoise lamp.

The Nikon C3100 (and most of todays cameras from good manufaturers) is light years ahead of my old Fuji. I just make the best of what I have, but thank you for your kind complements. 

Resolution? That depends on the size of pictures you need to print. But, don't forget the quality of the lens and the implementation of firmware.

Casio used (and may still do) Canon lenses. No problem there. Any camera is the sum of it's parts. Not forgetting the skill of the user. 

I would be very happy to own any of todays well designed digital cameras from renowned manufacturers.

Even Roy's Casio.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Pieter asked -



> Has anybody seen/tried something new


I have a Nikon 2500 and it is a great camera. Could go for higher resolution and more operator skill. This model is now discontinued and can sometimes be found for around $100.US

I have recently seen adverts for an Olympus Stylus 400 Digital that is being touted as weather-proof. Seems to have great zoom range and 4.0 MP resolution. Not sure if that would make it more resistant to bangs & bruises in a lady's purse but it can't hurt. At $360.US, it seems a good deal if the camera lives up to the advert's hype.

IMO operator skill is more important than features for watch pictures. If the camera has decent macro focusing and some zoom range, the lighting becomes more critical as does the operator's skill in lighting, removal of reflections and positioning to show specific details. After all that, a robust photo software package can help clear up some of the 'mistakes.'

GOOD LUCK (especially with the ironing board in a purse. don't let her swing it at you)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan's spot on, go and handle some first. I made the mistake of buying off the spec's and although I love the camera and get great results it is rather fiddly to use at times and makes me wish I'd popped into Jessops first!

Having said that can't fault it for the price to results ratio. I was particually pleased with the shots of the RLT4. Took me a couple of hours and dozens of shots got deleted but well worth it.

btw don't forget if you want good close up shots get a good macro spec. Mine goes down to 6cm.

PS I use Samsung digimax V4.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Forgot to add, think about the use your gonna put it to. If you want to take good quality watch photo's think about the ability to attach a polorizing filter or add macro attachments to the lens etc. Look for one with a screw in the bottom to attach it to a tripod. Most have them but worth checking.

Also things like a delay setting to minimise shake when you press the button and even a remote cable shutter release feature may be of interest. For an optional extra I can get remote control for mine but haven't found the need yet.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

There's some solid advice from "users" of cameras here. Go to a good camera shop and ask for help. The good members of staff have seen all the "inovations" and have evaluated them as to there true worth.

Find a good retail photographer. 

Go to Jessops, ignore the current TV advertisment. They are not all banjo playing clowns, as the advert implies.























Some know what they are about and ignore the corporate image.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Many thanks everyone for your valuable advice. I'm looking around and it's quite tough to figure out what to do: I'd like to avoid spending too much (money's better spent on watches , and I've already spent next year's budget, WLF has increased scanning and control







).

The format of memory card will probably play a part: I have a Compact flash card reader so would like to stick to that. Had thought of a Kodak, but it seems their picture format is "proprietary", I think that means you need Kodak specific software to open them










Otherwise I saw some excellent reviews on your Samsung PG (and from the pics I guess all else I would need is your experience ).

Stan, what camera do you have? Could you post a picture of your set up? It seems it's half the job of taking good pictures.

Roy, can you disclose the model of your camera or is it a trade secret?? I've seen a recent Casio qv 3 or something that seems to be very good but a bit pricey, it's got a Pentax lens.

Mike: thanks, I think the Olympus stylus is called Mju in the UK (I'd rather ask a salesman for a Stylus than a MMJ... mj... to be honest!), It seems in the same league as the samsung pricewise and quality/performance too.I had hoped to be able to find something for less, but taking into consideration memory card/reader, and wif'es criteria, it may not be possible. I have a Mac with Photoshop, so software included is irrelevant, but I need to be able to load the pictures with a card reader or a Mac compatible interface.

PG: thansk for pointing out the Macro issue: some camera's have Macro that doesn't reach beyond 20 cm (I guess 7 inches). That could make focussing tricky...

Thanks again, I'm off to try a few at Jessops this morning...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Roy, can you disclose the model of your camera or is it a trade secret?? I've seen a recent Casio qv 3 or something that seems to be very good but a bit pricey, it's got a Pentax lens.


It is a Casio QV-2800UX

It is discontinued now but has a macro focus of 1cm and uses compact flash.

If you can find one then I highly recommend it.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Wow!

1cm supermacro, 8x optical zoom, shutter speed up to 60sec., wired remote controller: not readily available it seems, but I can understand why you picked this one... Is that a flash light on top of the lens or a spotlight?

Not sure it would survive next to the ironing board though







...

I think I've found a suitable camera, if I find it at the right price...

tbc.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Is that a flash light on top of the lens or a spotlight?


Its the flash.


----------

